# شر مغمور



## makala

سلام

ما معنى العبارة  "شر مغمور" في هذا السياق؟

فخلق الإنسان من تمام الحكمة والرحمة والمصلحة وإن كان وجوده مستلزما لشر فهو شر مغمور بما في إجاده من الخير. كإنزال المطر والثلخ وهبوب الرياح وطلوع الشمس وخلق الحيوان والنبات والجبال والبحار.

المصدر شفاء العليل لابن القيم الجوزية


----------



## I.K.S.

كما عرفه ابن القيم بنفسه : هو شر جزئي بالنسبة للخير الكلي, وقد ضرب المثال بالنفس البشرية 


> وإن كان في إيجاد _هذه النفس شرا فهو شر جزئي بالنسبة إلى الخير الكلي الذي هو سبب إيجاده  فوجودها خير من أن لا توجد فلو لم يخلق مثل هذه النفس لكان في الوجود نقص وفوات حكم ومصالح عظيمة  _


----------

